
Show HN: Capture, rewrite and debug any Android HTTP(S) - pimterry
https://httptoolkit.tech/android
======
pimterry
Hi HN! I've been working on Android support in HTTP Toolkit for ages now, and
it's finally ready! There's details & a demo video on the site, but the
highlights:

\- You can inspect, rewrite and mock all HTTPS traffic sent by pretty much any
Android app you might care to mess around with.

\- Super easy setup, with zero messing around with certificates or proxy
settings.

\- Intercepts HTTPS from modern 3rd party apps without manual reverse
engineering, if you're using either an emulator or a rooted device. It
automatically injects a temporary system-trusted root certificate authority,
which works out of the box to debug Netflix, Google Play, BBC News, Slack, etc
etc etc.

\- All 100% open-source:
[https://github.com/httptoolkit/](https://github.com/httptoolkit/)

Let me know if you have any questions, happy to explain anything :-)

